# D1-4 Collet Chucks?



## StormForge (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd like a D1-4 mount collet chuck for my PM-1228.  It seems like there are a bunch of no-name 5C chucks (for example, several on amazon).  Are these all from the same Chinese factory?  Have people had good or bad luck with them?  Is there a lower-cost name-brand chuck I should be looking at?

Thanks!
-Bill


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 14, 2019)

StormForge said:


> I'd like a D1-4 mount collet chuck for my PM-1228.  It seems like there are a bunch of no-name 5C chucks (for example, several on amazon).  Are these all from the same Chinese factory?  Have people had good or bad luck with them?  Is there a lower-cost name-brand chuck I should be looking at?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Bill



Herr Gottswinter on U Tube has done a video review of one of these with surprisingly positive remarks. I have one but I have not tried it on my Harrison M300 which is D1-4.


----------



## StormForge (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice!  I just watched Stefan's video and the chuck he has looks pretty decent.  Poking around the usual vendors and ebay, it looks like there may be two types out there.  One type has a very visible chamferred split line running around the circumference of the chuck.  The other type (Stefan's) has the same split but it's hidden by the precision grinding.  I can get one on ebay that looks exactly like Stefan's for $149 shipped.  Maybe I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 14, 2019)

I got mine from CDCO and it is surprising really accurate.


----------



## mksj (Mar 14, 2019)

The PM-1228 comes with a D1-4 spindle mount so I assume you are looking for recommendations as to a 5C collet or other direct mount type chuck. I tend to avoid Amazon for these type of things, as the ones that get returned for various reasons get returned and sold to someone else. Years ago I went through two of these direct mount D1-4 chucks and the TIR was abysmal, but it seems hit or miss as to what you get. I also had issues with poor quality, gritty and the scroll mechanism being loose.

A few people have purchase the Accusize, seems hit or miss as to what you get. Since it is Amazon Prime, if it doesn't meet spec then just return it.





						Amazon.com: Accusize Industrial Tools 5C 5'' Collet Chuck with Integral D1-4 Camlock Mounting, 5/8'' Stud, 0269-0014: Home Improvement
					

Amazon.com: Accusize Industrial Tools 5C 5'' Collet Chuck with Integral D1-4 Camlock Mounting, 5/8'' Stud, 0269-0014: Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com
				




Shar's offers a Zero Set D1-4 5C collet chuck and separate back plate, see below. I can't find these by their part numbers so probably worth a call to their site. A few people got these chucks a while back and they worked well.  They also make a fixed back D1-4 type, but their website is very poor about finding things. They also stick you for high shipping costs. They also have a Zero Set ER40 chuck that many other forum members are using with good results and is about 1/2 the price.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 14, 2019)

Have you tried calling Matt @PM? I have a set-tru from him that works well.


----------



## Larry42 (Mar 14, 2019)

I got a 5C collet chuck as an option when I ordered my PM1440HD from Matt. It is a D1-4, "set tru" type. Very nice. I also got a set of collets from him. They claim .0005" accuracy, might actually be. I used a ground test bar to center the chuck and it wasn't all that hard to get it set very accurately, .0002 with a good dial test indicator. If you are looking for .0001 collets they are out there, for a really steep price. My collet set is by 1/32" steps, 1/64s would be better. I use the collet chuck a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## StormForge (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas everyone!   I did check the PM web site and didn't see anything there...  I'll give them a call and see what they have.  Anyone have a favorite set of affordable 5C collets?  It looks like Shars has some decent sets.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2019)

I got the 1/32" stepped set from PM along with the chuck. I had similar results to Larry42 when measuring their accuracy. Good enough for me.


----------



## mksj (Mar 15, 2019)

A number of people have purchased the 5C collet sets from CDCO, TIR has been good, fit and finish is just OK. I would assume the ones from QMT are just as good. I recommend purchasing a 1/64th increment 5C collet set, as 5C has very limited clamping ability and often stock can be oversized or like holding a threaded part undersized. Going beyond their clamping range and there accuracy significantly is affected. I have a few 5C collets from SHar's and they are also decent. Their R8 collets were less than satisfactory.



			CDCO Machinery Corp.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2019)

Yea, I found out the hard way about the clamping abilities of a 5C collet. But, if I really need to hold something that is odd sized and I need hyper accuracy, I can always spend the time to dial the part in on the PBA. It will hold parts down to 0.120"


----------



## MSD0 (Mar 15, 2019)

i have a Fuerda (Gator?) 5C set-tru collet chuck on my PM-1127 that works well.


----------



## MSD0 (Mar 15, 2019)

mksj said:


> A number of people have purchased the 5C collet sets from CDCO, TIR has been good, fit and finish is just OK. I would assume the ones from QMT are just as good. I recommend purchasing a 1/64th increment 5C collet set, as 5C has very limited clamping ability and often stock can be oversized or like holding a threaded part undersized. Going beyond their clamping range and there accuracy significantly is affected. I have a few 5C collets from SHar's and they are also decent. Their R8 collets were less than satisfactory.
> 
> 
> 
> CDCO Machinery Corp.


I have the metric and inch (1/32) sets from QMT and have no complaints for the price. I’ve been filling in the gaps with 1/64” collets as needed and have a few brass “emergency” collets for odd ball parts.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 16, 2019)

FYI, the 5C set-tru collet chuck I got from PM is made in Poland at the Bison factory but doesn't have the brand name on it.


----------

